# White fuzz on rabbit poop



## neatherlanddwarf (Mar 26, 2017)

I put my rabbit on my porch a few days ago to run around and I had a diaper put on him because he likes to poop everywhere
Later on I put him inside and left his diaper outside closed up 

So today I went to go put my other rabbit outside on the porch, and I decided to grab the old diaper to check on it and I noticed this white fuzz on his poops

I'm not sure if I should be concerned
I was hoping someone here knows what this is or if they've seen it before?

Should I be worried? It also smells of strong grass odor

But my other rabbit didn't touch or smell the poop but he was fairly close to me and the diaper when I opened it, so I was worried the smell could be contagious

Anyways any ideas or advice would be great
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1490552691.006458.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1490552702.108520.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1490552711.199733.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1490552719.294951.jpg


----------



## Preitler (Mar 26, 2017)

It's just mold, funghi. The bunny berrys stayed damp and started to decompose, actually a good thing if you use them as fertilizer.


----------



## neatherlanddwarf (Mar 26, 2017)

Preitler said:


> It's just mold, funghi. The bunny berrys stayed damp and started to decompose, actually a good thing if you use them as fertilizer.




I figured it could be. I'm in south Florida and lately it's been pretty humid out here, I thought that could be the reason
I clean my rabbit cages twice a day and never saw anything


----------



## Thumperina (Mar 28, 2017)

Why don't you provide litter box instead of a diaper?


----------



## neatherlanddwarf (Jun 4, 2017)

Oh wow I just now noticed this, but I do


----------



## Blue eyes (Jun 4, 2017)

I agree. Diapers are never a good idea. It prevents them from accessing cecotropes and from grooming themselves there. 
The occasional stray poos are easy enough to sweep up. 

Just put a litter box on the porch and sweep up when he's done.


----------

